# Making a bid for residential trim work?



## Rockwall16 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am just getting started in the business side of trim carpentry and I having trouble figuring out how to build a bid to do residential trim work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you need to build a scale model first, maybe out of posicle sticks. Then you can stress test it, and go from there.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

As a "professional contractor" have you ever done trim before? Have you ever had to pay a sub to trim before?
One huuundred millllion dollars!!! j/k bad Austin Powers ref.:w00t:


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

*trim work*

it can be by the square foot of floor space (that is common in my area) or by the door and amount of base and case. By the base and case is rare in my experience. 

Get hold of a Mean's estimating guide or Walker's and check them out. They show an approach to estimating. But if you use their estimated dollars out of the current book on of two things will happen.

1- you will never win a bid
2- someone pays the estimate book rate and you can retire early


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

macatawacab said:


> it can be by the square foot of floor space (that is common in my area) or by the door and amount of base and case. By the base and case is rare in my experience.
> 
> Get hold of a Mean's estimating guide or Walker's and check them out. They show an approach to estimating. But if you use their estimated dollars out of the current book on of two things will happen.
> 
> ...


my prices are a little above the means book. and there are a few companies that are more $ than us


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has ever tried pricing trim by the # of corners, inside and out. For crown or base. Because that is where the time is.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Rockwall16 said:


> I am just getting started in the business side of trim carpentry and I having trouble figuring out how to build a bid to do residential trim work.


I love it , someone who's listed trade is: *I am a professional contractor* I guess there wasn't enough room to add - *that doesn't know how to bid or where they are located at*

So what do you know how to bid?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> I love it , someone who's listed trade is: *I am a professional contractor* I guess there wasn't enough room to add - *that doesn't know how to bid or where they are located at*
> 
> So what do you know how to bid?


 Uh huh,. yes..Go on hahaha , I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

*uhhhhhhhh*

Well first you go to home depot....buy all the ryobi stuff they got. MMkay,Ex. chop saws, table saws, drils.. should cost about $50-$100.. then.... get sum flourecent green ext. cords and the red hoses that wouldnt flex on a hot rock in the middle of the summer MMkay...then.....do what everyone in our buisness does..put in the time and experience and get burned on a few jobs till you figure out the bidding game and learn how to make money doing this! Thats my take anyway. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Rick954 (Dec 26, 2008)

thats just a whole lot of mean right there

poor guy is just trying to get ahead of the curve...maybe he doesnt wanna get burned a few times.

perhaps he's a super trim guy that knows how to bid his own work, and is just testing us here to see what we'll say...huh...how bout that?

i think thats it right there


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

D.Foster said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever tried pricing trim by the # of corners, inside and out. For crown or base. Because that is where the time is.


That's how I do it...the price (per cut) includes caulk (on paint grade) and filling nailholes. I do not differentiate between inside/outside corners; scribes and height transitions are extras, billed on the clock...
For base, a joint against a door casing is one cut; a corner is two cuts.
Been pricing it this way for years now. It likely wouldn't fly in "production" environments, but that's not where I find my work anyways...:thumbup:

The rates are lower for paint grade; higher for clear finished hardwoods...
and No...I _won't say_ what these rates are...:laughing:

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Rick954 said:


> thats just a whole lot of mean right there
> 
> poor guy is just trying to get ahead of the curve...maybe he doesnt wanna get burned a few times.
> 
> ...


 Well, if the guy were to read old posts on here about trim work, pricing or otherwise, he would know he need not test anyone. The level of knowledge he would see proven would alleviate any doubt that there is need for a test.
Problem is, there are so many first posts on here these days by new guys that inquire about bidding and pricing but don't give enough info to make an answer feasible. 
Kind of sets them up for abuse. I've never seen a mean reply on this forum if someone does an intro, and then asks properly for advice.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

Bodger said:


> Well, if the guy were to read old posts on here about trim work, pricing or otherwise, he would know he need not test anyone. The level of knowledge he would see proven would alleviate any doubt that there is need for a test.
> Problem is, there are so many first posts on here these days by new guys that inquire about bidding and pricing but don't give enough info to make an answer feasible.
> Kind of sets them up for abuse. I've never seen a mean reply on this forum if someone does an intro, and then asks properly for advice.


 
Exactly my point!! We've all been doing this way before any of us could go on a forum for FREE and get a bunch of contractors to give us their prices. Two people see my prices. I do, and whoever is getting the work done. I'm not trying to be mean, but 9 times out of 10, its someone looks for free estimates, free "know-how", and whatever else free. Like Bodger said, you can find a dozen other post to figure this out, after all the steps have been taken that a professional would take. Introduce, say what you do, where your from etc


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

you are right sir!!!


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

Rockwall16 said:


> I am just getting started in the business side of trim carpentry and I having trouble figuring out how to build a bid to do residential trim work.


 
I'm a professional contractor...I'm a professional contractor.... Another guy had the same occupation! He needed to know what tools you needed to install a vanity. Hmm :thumbsup:


----------



## Levi Cash (Nov 27, 2007)

I stopped looking at this site about a year ago because of the smart ass remarks. I sign on today and first thing I see is dumbass comments. Forums are great place little men to build their egos I guess.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Levi Cash said:


> I stopped looking at this site about a year ago because of the smart ass remarks. I sign on today and first thing I see is dumbass comments. Forums are great place little men to build their egos I guess.


Still haven't learned huh? Just a small flashback for you



Forry said:


> Hey Levi, welcome aboard! Now would be a good time to show a little respect. The man actually knows what he's talking about and WAS trying to help. Then you got all snooty, and unfortunately for you, he's a guy people like. Now... you'll be lucky if ANYONE gives you the time of day, much less useful advice. My advice if you want it, is to reread everything on this thread, then apologize for being an a$$, then go fix your damn board that's got you all in a tizzy that isn't even a professional problem, and is just an eyesore that YOU created in YOUR house that doesn't seem to have much to do with a CONTRACTORs forum! What an a$$.


I really like what the other member told you, about removing the word carpenter from your trade...

So this was the first post you saw, or did you go hunting for it? If you want to come here & fight, I am sure there are quite a few mods that will simply boot you out. If you wish to actually participate, learn a little humility, don't be such an A$$, and post an intro assuming you are a professional contractor & not just a little man with a size problem


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pricing trim work involves lots of choices:
Ramen noodles or T-bone
Sleeping in your truck or in your house
Paying your bills or dragging down society
Quality work or bad hack job

Your price will reflect the choices you make.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Levi Cash said:


> I stopped looking at this site about a year ago because of the smart ass remarks. I sign on today and first thing I see is dumbass comments. Forums are great place little men to build their egos I guess.


 They are also a good place to see who the Hell knows what they are talkin about!!!
Now, was yours a smartass comment or a dumbass comment???
Anyone?:shifty:
As for Ego's, any tradesman that hears a "carpenter" say that it is near impossible to replace a piece of T&G, will expose him. And being a "carpenter" i'm sure you have seen that on all the "jobsites",...Right??


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Labor only $75 per door opening, includes in the price base, sill and apron on windows. (Builder basic package) 

Extras:

Crown, chair, shadow boxes, window ext/jams and casing, pulldown stairs.

Anything custom, depends what it is.


----------

